# How Ready Feddy Got his Name



## Ready Freddy (Aug 9, 2009)

It was Early August i believe of 2007. Me and my new best friend Learning jumped a train from Seattle to Whitefish MT. We were on our way to Wisconsin for Cranberry harvest to make some money for the winter. We were tipped off earlier that year by a Guy named Pan who we were camping in the woods together with in Wolf creek MT, he told us that if we wanted to he would secure us jobs! Well i was a green horn at this time and on top of it was arrested in Cicero Chicago for train hopping and was not supposed to leave the state, so i was very cautious about not getting caught again. When we got off the train in whitefish, we moved our gear under the bridge on the west end of the yard and were headed into town for dinner at the red Caboose when we saw a guy sleeping with his dog, which then barked at us awaking the sleeping Tramp. Holly shit, it was Pan, the guy we were meeting up in Wisconsin for the job! Pan had a Goat, a Dog, a 20 gallon rubber made container with tools and blankets, and a 5 gallon bucket of feed and a extra large alice pack stuffed to the brim! He had plans to build a shack to live in and then a house boat to then float down the Mississippi to New Orleans. Me and learning were somewhat disturbed by this, because we did not want to help him lug all that shit around! He got up and said he would Join us for Dinner/early breakfast. As we were leaving his goat began to scream, so he went back and brought it with him to the Red Caboose. Upon Arrival we were asked about the goat, and he then offered to sell it for a 100 bucks to the waitress, and he would throw in the 5 gallon of Feed! She took and he made a 100 bucks! Boy were me and Learning Relieved of that! Hoping a train with a goat sounded ridiculous!

We hopped out early afternoon the next day, as to avoid going through Haver MT in the day time (100 miles inspection you know). When the train got in the 48 was about 8 cars up just over the bridge into the yard, Pan could not make it with his gear and the short crew change in Whitefish, so Learning took his dog Shreddar and ran up to it while me and pan loaded up onto a 53 pour, and not the good kind with the ribs, i am talking plain flat porch no cover! We rolled out of the yard and no one saw us in the yard, but then at a crossing someone pointed at us! I got a little bothered for i did not want to repeat a night in jail. The train sided before the mountains and we switched up to the 48 meeting Learning and Shreddar with all our gear. As we were ridding through Boring North Dakota, learning was standing up in the middle of the 48 well with his pack to the porch, riding on a clean face 48. I asked him to sit down since there was a second track next to us and i did not want a passing train to see him. Being a Green Horn he told me it did not matter and he would hear it in plenty of time to get down. Of course, he did not make it down and boy sure enough the Conductor of the passing train saw Him good and well, blowing his horn and looking straight down! I got a bit frustrated and worried, since again i was not into the idea of getting pulled off again. Then we siding out at a grainer site, were no one seemed to be, and pan jumped off because he had a spoon he wanted to flatten on under the wheel as the strain departed, then hoping back on on the fly. Just to our luck a BNSF worker truck was there and the worker sure saw him, no doubt about it! I said, and this is how i got my name, "Okay! Everyone get READY like REALLY READY as READY as ready can be! We got to get off this fucking train becfore they make us get off! Pack up all your stuff, are you ready? Get ready!" and as you can see... they laughed and said "Your name is ready freddy!" As to top it off all my shit was packed up and ready to get the hell off the train! I did not like the name, but the next part would sure make a story only to make the name Ready Freddy stick!

Well about half an hour later about 20 miles out side of Minot North Dakota our train sided out next to a grainer in the middle of NO WHERE! We broke air and our conductor came down the line and found us only to say "The police are on the way, they saw you and called you in, so you best get off the police are going to pick you up" We were next to a tiny two lane road and nothing put empty fields! I wanted to run into the field as far as i could but that didn't fly with all the gear! 3 guys 3 back packs, 20 gallon rubber made container and 2 dogs! A Big red pick up truck just happened to be coming down the road so we stuck out our thumbs and sure enough he slowed down and said "where you headed?" I yelled "Anywhere!" He pulled over looked us over, saw the train and asked if we had been on it, we said yes and we needed to get out soon! He took us into the bed of his truck which was already filled to the top with shit, and booked it 70 miles an hour down the road cutting through a corn field and onto a dirt road, then back onto pavement! He took us to the highway, to a gas station, and i then asked "where is Minot?" He said it was only 10 or 20 miles, i asked him for a ride there and gave him the address the the yard form the crew change. He said sure! We got back in and he took off!

We arrived in Minot, and the Man dropped us off IN THE YARD! we couldn't believe it! He went to Amtrak then took a worker road into the yard and dropped us off next to an abandon building! We said PERFECT! We got out and thanked him loaded up into the building and made camp! Turned out this building used to sell porn and show porn films, it had the booths and all! It was weird! The train we were kicked off of pulled in with two police vehicles pulling into the yard too! Learning wanted to get back on but i said no, so we flipped a coin, and it said no! Thank god! We waited till dark and a UPS train pulled in all Piggy back! I did not want to get on it but it was the fastest train on the highline we could get! SO we ran to the Amtrak station loading dock and looked around and as the train aired up and pulled forward, we threw our gear on and got on as fast as possible! We rolled through the yard no problem! But them the brakes hit! We rolled into Surrey the next town with a yard for breaking up GM and stopped I/M for priority sidings! There were 4 Double stacks stopped with flash lights and ATV with spot lights ALL over them! We freaked out! A man with a flashlight was standing next to our train scanning as the train slowed down. We passed without being seen! Then we sped up and off we were! Woke up the next morning in Midway Yard Minneapolis and got off! Hitched a ride with a friend to Wisconsin and got to work!


----------



## CdCase123 (Aug 10, 2009)

good read. nice dude in the red pick up! ha. i'm assuming while they were doing the 1000 mile inspection in havre you guys just tucked away in the 48? when i was there, i bailed off and re-caught another train but everyone i talk to says that they just stay on their train.


----------



## Ready Freddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah i have ridden through there 4 times and only gotten off once, and that was because it was 3 pm and i was on a piggy back. But i caught out of La Cross Wisconsin at 9 pm on a piggy back, on another occasion, and went through Haver on that train at like 2 am, no problems. I don't even know anyone who has been personaly caught there in the past few years


----------



## CdCase123 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ready Freddy said:


> Yeah i have ridden through there 4 times and only gotten off once, and that was because it was 3 pm and i was on a piggy back. But i caught out of La Cross Wisconsin at 9 pm on a piggy back, on another occasion, and went through Havre on that train at like 2 am, no problems. I don't even know anyone who has been personaly caught there in the past few years



well even in the daytime, i reckon you can crawl up in the axles of the pig pretty well, and perhaps make it through there? Sucks that its difficult to catch out of Havre in the daytime since the scenic high-lite of the ride is just after - WBD of course.


----------



## Ready Freddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man i love that ride! When i jump east out of white fish i timeit so i get through glacier park in the day, all the snow sheds, that is the best part!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 15, 2009)

that's a fuckin great story man, thanks.
:cheers:


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 15, 2009)

That's crazy. Me and some buddies ended up meeting Pan that same year. He took us back to his shack on the river and got us jobs cuttin down trees for $10 an hour. Pan is the fuckin man.


----------



## Ready Freddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh shit yeah those shacks are cool i helped him a bit with all that. Did you see the finished product? Quite impressive.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 24, 2009)

I did indeed see the finished product! He was definatly livin the dream man


----------



## madewithpaint (Sep 15, 2009)

crazy story! thanks for the entertainment


----------



## Morganna (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats funny about the same thing happened to me. I hopped off when we sided right before 
Minot but had to get back on because a worker was coming up though. So we got to minot and NO ONE cared about us being on the train. The cops had stopped me and a couple "hoppers" I met up with and told us when our trains were coming. But I got stuck in Minot for like 3 weeks. Suprised I didn't ya. Haha.


----------



## CdCase123 (Sep 30, 2009)

i was just there a couple days ago. saw your tag at the bridge spot. i bailed off in whitefish at night just for the exact purpose of riding that section the next day, but no trains came by in the daytime, so i just got impatient and grabbed the first EBD that rolled through that night instead of waiting around another day. 




Ready Freddy said:


> Oh man i love that ride! When i jump east out of white fish i timeit so i get through glacier park in the day, all the snow sheds, that is the best part!


----------



## Nobody's Driving (Oct 2, 2009)

hey freddy, i met you a few weeks ago in eugene at the hop out spot. i think you were southbound and we were heading north but i definitely remember you let us use your cc. how are you?


----------

